# Corporate Xmas gifts



## Dinny (13 Nov 2007)

Hi,

It is that time of the year again that we are discussing Christmas gifts to clients. We usually give out wine, spirits and some salmon. Can we reclaim VAT back on any gifts and does anyone have a good supplier of wines and spirits that you could recommend. Current budget around €7000 and we are based in Dublin

Any advice would be grateful.

Thanks 
Dinny


----------



## z105 (13 Nov 2007)

try  or www.vinatis.com or www.winesdirect.ie


----------



## Nige (13 Nov 2007)

If the gifts cost over €20, you must self account for the VAT.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Dinny (13 Nov 2007)

Nige,

Thanks for the reply. Does it mean that if i give a bottle of wine worth €19.99 to a client can i reclaim the VAT on this .

Thanks

Dinny


----------



## Nige (13 Nov 2007)

You can reclaim the VAT on all corporate gifts, but if they cost more than €20 you also have to self account for the VAT. So stick to the €19.99 bottles!


----------



## doberden (14 Nov 2007)

What about [broken link removed] for something a little different.


----------



## MandaC (15 Nov 2007)

We have used winesdirect on previous occasions and the quality has been excellent


----------



## Niall M (15 Nov 2007)

cannot reclaim the vat on drink


----------



## Dinny (15 Nov 2007)

Niall 

what about the posting from Nige from the revenue above


Regards

Denis


----------



## mf1 (15 Nov 2007)

At the risk of getting shot...............

Would you consider a donation to charity instead? I work in an office block with an Advertising Agency and the amount of Christmas Booty they receive is nothing short of shocking. I am talking about case after case after case of fine wines, champagne, hampers etc.,etc.,etc. 

I understand the pressure/need (?) to do what other competitors in the same   sector do but will you lose orders?

Just a thought. 

mf
Rabid anti- consumer, anti-shopping, anti materialistic-society soap boxer.


----------



## Dinny (15 Nov 2007)

We do give a good bit of money to charity, and understand your point, but we have to be some what commerical.


----------

